# In memory of Phy



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

He died quite suddenly tonight...I'm still in shock. I keep starting to cry...then go numb. And start to cry again after a while...then numb. 

I'm sorry, Phy...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is so cool! I'm sorry Phy...Hey do you do commissions?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks.

Yea, so long as you have a very clear and decent sized photo.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I posted it on your other thread.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Phy looks really nice.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you, Perry. I was caught up in the loss.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I know how you feel.  :sob:


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you both =)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost Phy.......


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Bry =)


----------

